
The Pop Vs Soda Map - robg
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/
======
jwilliams
This reminds me a bit of a lot of places in South-East Asia - There were town
and territories that were Coke and others that were Pepsi... If you were in
one then that's all that you could get.

Not sure of the mechanism behind it. For all I knew the government cola rights
to each region up for auction.

~~~
nostrademons
That struck me about visiting China, too. I remember I got to Beijing, saw
that literally _everything_ was Coke and there was no Pepsi in sight, and
thought "Damn, I oughtta buy Coca-cola stock." Then I got to Chongqing and
Wuhan and everything was Pepsi, with not a Coke in sight.

~~~
herdrick
When I worked in Mexico it was that way with beer. In northern Mexico every
little pueblo was either all Tecate or all Modelo Especial. The residents
would let you know their undying loyalty to the brand. "!Aqui somos
tecateros!" The only exception I can think of was a remote mountain town loyal
to marijuana instead. Locally grown, of course.

------
thomasswift
I was on a plane going to San Jose, the flight attendant asked what I wanted
and I said, 'pop' (being from the midwest) and the guy next to me, turn to me
and said 'not from california?' I always thought is was funny.

btw coke is not pepsi, it's better accept no substitutes.

------
altano
This map can't be accurate... I've never heard anyone say anything _other
than_ soda in the greater Boston area.

~~~
noonespecial
FTA: _Map based upon 120,464 respondents. (Which they spelled 'Respondants')_

This isn't enough to draw a meaningful map of just Alaska. There are likely
whole counties colored base on a single response.

------
steveplace
Pfft. It's called "coke," regardless of what it tastes like.

~~~
ars
How do you order say an orange drink? Do you say you want an orange coke? Or
worse pepsi - do you order pepsi coke?

Sprite coke? Coke sprite?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Generally the conversation goes like this:

What kind of coke you want, hon?

Sprite please.

------
logjam
I seem to recall that there are places in the southern U.S. where soft drinks
are called "dope".

Confusing....

~~~
a-priori
According to the article, they call it that in the Carolinas.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I grew up in the Carolinas and I've never heard of "dope". It was all "soda"
or maybe "coke" as the generic term.

------
amjith
Please try to avoid these "interesting factoids" genre in HN.

~~~
bilbo0s
I didn't vote you down, I think your point is valid. Still, I think this is
something that people like to see surfaced here. Who knows what ideas it peaks
in the minds of readers? People could be getting ideas about anything from a
GIS for human terrain . . . to a Pop vs. Soda civil war video game. You never
know.

~~~
Zev
Voted up to equal your voting down. (I'm indifferent about the comment..)

And while the Coke vs Pop map is a but old / not really news, there were some
other interesting visualizations on the blog a bit further down.

So even if a particular story isn't "hacker news," the site has some
visualizations that might be of interest still. Which, imo, makes it ok to
post here, even if the title could have been better. But thats just my opinion
and I'd hate to force it on someone.

